# shimano wheels 10 - 11 speed



## wayne

Does anyone know if it will be possible to convert the freehubs on Shimano 7850 and 7900 wheels from 10 to 11 speed?


----------



## mpcbike

According to Shimano, none of their earlier freehub bodies(8/9/10) will be compatible with 11 speed. Nor will you be able to retrofit a newer body. So to answer your question, NO.


----------



## stoked

only wheels you can use are new shimano 9000's and some mavics I believe. 

I think this is a mistake on their part. I for one will not be switching to 11spd anytime soon and I am a shimano fan.


----------



## GDTRFB

> I think this is a mistake on their part. I for one will not be switching to 11spd anytime soon and I am a shimano fan.


+1

Major mistake. I have some nice wheels now that won't be compatible. This will probably make me go with the new Sram Red on my next bike.


----------



## alias33

why can't companies like dt swiss and others make a compatible free hub body? I think the chain ring/crank (4 arm proprioriarty) and the 11 speed specific shimano wheels make for a very limited group willing to buy. I was going to spec this on my next bike, not anymore. Ultegra it is I guess...


----------



## Cinelli 82220

DT already has an 11 speed hub ready and waiting.

http://www.aebike.com/DT-Swiss-180-...-Splined-Superlight-Freehub-Body_p_55528.html


----------



## alias33

Cinelli 82220 said:


> DT already has an 11 speed hub ready and waiting.
> 
> DT Swiss 180 / 190 / 240 / 350 11 Speed Shimano Splined Superlight Freehub Body - AEBike.com - Thousands of bicycle parts and accessories - Shipped Worldwide


yes!!!! now my bontrager aeolus wheels will work!


----------



## wayne

*Does this mean*

I'm more of a rider than mechanic. Does this mean that Dura Ace 7800 & 7900 wheels can be retrofitted with DT freehubs and be converted from 10 speed to 11 speed?


----------



## mpcbike

No, that wouldn't work.

Also, Mavic has stated that some or all of their freehub bodies will work with 11 speed if you remove the "big" spacer.


----------



## irideti

I hope the new 11s freehub provides enough clerance between RD cage and spokes. That might not be the case for all wheels built with DT hubs.


----------



## Laurens

mpcbike said:


> Also, Mavic has stated that some or all of their freehub bodies will work with 11 speed if you remove the "big" spacer.


@mpcbike,

Can you please post a source for this (or point me to it)? I know of this nice offer on Mavic wheels but I only want them if I can use them with the new bike I am planning with DA9000.

Thanks.


----------



## Sven_Nijs

Laurens said:


> Can you please post a source for this (or point me to it)? I know of this nice offer on Mavic wheels but I only want them if I can use them with the new bike I am planning with DA9000.
> 
> Thanks.


Weight Weenies • View topic - Dura Ace 9000 - ETA late 2012/early 2013


----------



## mpcbike

Laurens said:


> @mpcbike,
> 
> Can you please post a source for this (or point me to it)? I know of this nice offer on Mavic wheels but I only want them if I can use them with the new bike I am planning with DA9000.
> 
> Thanks.


It's easily findable if you google mavic 2013 hub compatability. But, since the 11s cassette is 1.8mm bigger and Mavic hubs currently require a 2mm spacer to work with 10s Shimano, should be all set.

Also, people keep *****ing about Shimano doing this, but not Camy. Keep in mind Campy has had 3 different bodies since orig 8 speed cassette. This is the 1st time since the advent of STI (91-92) that Shimano is forcing a change. Be thankfull they waited this long!


----------



## Laurens

Thanks Sven_Nijs and mpcbike. I did search but could not find anything that sounded 'official' (some people said it would work, but some said it wouldn't and I wanna be sure before I spend the $$). But this sounds pretty official to me, so I'm happy.

And I don't blame Shimano for anything. They make cool stuff but noone is forcing me to buy it. I don't like those brand wars, buy what makes you happy and let others do the same.


----------



## Old-Bikes

all wheels with either Campagnolo or Shimano free hub choice will also be compatible when they will release a Shimano 11 speed free hub. the only difference between 10 and 11 speed free hubs is the lenght (11 is longer for the extra cog) which is now THE SAME with Campagnolo so it will be easier for wheel manufacturers to adapt.

so the good news is if you have a replaceable free hub on your wheel, you'll be capable of replacing it for an 11 speed one.


----------

